#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Viewing Vietnam 2019

## katie23

A few pics of my Vietnam trip...

Have been to Saigon 3x before but this was my first trip to Hanoi

Hanoi pics

Old Quarter


Hoan Kiem Lake






Thanks to anyone who will repost...

----------


## katie23

Food pics

Banh Xeo (rice pancakes with shrimp or meat) and fried spring rolls


Fried rice

----------


## NamPikToot

> A few pics of my Vietnam trip...
> 
> Have been to Saigon 3x before but this was my first trip to Hanoi
> 
> Hanoi pics
> 
> Old Quarter
> 
> 
> ...


,,,,,

----------


## NamPikToot

> Food pics
> 
> Banh Xeo (rice pancakes with shrimp or meat) and fried spring rolls
> 
> 
> Fried rice


.....

----------


## katie23

More food pics

Dried beef (beef jerky) salad


Dumplings


Fresh spring rolls


Hanoi beer


Menu

----------


## NamPikToot

> More food pics
> 
> Dried beef (beef jerky) salad
> 
> 
> Dumplings
> 
> 
> Fresh spring rolls
> ...


......

----------


## NamPikToot

Nice one Katie, the food look very nice - v fresh

----------


## katie23

@toot - thanks much!

More Hanoi pics





Grab motorbike taxis


Ladies waltzing for exercise

----------


## NamPikToot

> @toot - thanks much!
> 
> More Hanoi pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grab motorbike taxis
> ...



keep em coming, gigolo pick point

----------


## katie23

Snails anyone?

----------


## NamPikToot

> Snails anyone?



Ummmm

----------


## katie23

T-shirts for everyone


Large fig tree


Fruits


Danger, railroad crossing!

----------


## Looper

Quality nosh Miss Katie!

My stomach is a'rumblin for a bowl of beef pho...  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Lenin Park




Tank and a museum 

Some kind of war apparatus

----------


## katie23

As you wish, Loopy dahlink...  :Very Happy: 

Beef pho


Spring rolls


Chicken heads for you


Anyone wants barbecue?

----------


## katie23

Rotunda and Ho Chi Minh mausoleum in the distance


Paid my respects to Uncle Ho


[

Garden workers with pointy hats

----------


## katie23

Ho Chi Minh museum




Hats... 


Had an avocado shake at this place


Thanks to anyone who will repost. More next time...

----------


## Bettyboo

Looking good...




> As you wish, Loopy dahlink... 
> 
> Beef pho
> 
> 
> Spring rolls
> 
> 
> Chicken heads for you
> ...

----------


## Bettyboo

..... 


> Rotunda and Ho Chi Minh mausoleum in the distance
> 
> 
> Paid my respects to Uncle Ho
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Garden workers with pointy hats

----------


## Bettyboo

> Ho Chi Minh museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hats... 
> 
> 
> Had an avocado shake at this place
> ...


Pictures look good, Katie - glad you had a good time; Vietnam is always great.

----------


## katie23

^thanks for the reposts, Betty, and for the greens - you know who you guys are.  :Smile: 

Can someone please repost the pics in #12 and #14? Thanks!

Monument/Temple in Hanoi, near Hoan Kiem Lake

----------


## NamPikToot

> ^thanks for the reposts, Betty, and for the greens - you know who you guys are. 
> 
> Can someone please repost the pics in #12 and #14? Thanks!
> 
> Monument/Temple in Hanoi, near Hoan Kiem Lake



.....

----------


## NamPikToot

> T-shirts for everyone
> 
> 
> Large fig tree
> 
> 
> Fruits
> 
> 
> Danger, railroad crossing!


......

----------


## NamPikToot

> Lenin Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank and a museum 
> 
> Some kind of war apparatus


..... as requested.

----------


## katie23

Random Hanoi pics



Hanoi City Hall




Old French Quarter

----------


## NamPikToot

> Random Hanoi pics
> 
> 
> 
> Hanoi City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old French Quarter



Katie, are you going to give some details?, keep em coming

----------


## Looper

> Some kind of war apparatus


Translation from girly-speak:-

A Mikoyan Gurevich Dvatsat Adeen  (MiG-21)

Introduced in 1959 and, incredibly, still in service as recently demonstrated by Pakistan's Kashmir based surface to air missile battery

Before:-



After:-



 :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@toot - thanks for the reposts and @loopy dahlink - thanks for translating my girly speak.  :Wink: 

It was a weekend and the vendors were out and about, selling stuff to kids and/or tourists in the vicinity of Hoan Kiem Lake



This guy from Buffalo Hostel was giving a walking tour to other tourists/ backpackers


Guitar man busking near the lake, he was good at it


It was a weekend, lots of families out for the day


Sightseeing is hard work; time for ice cream


Thanks to anyone who will repost...

----------


## katie23

Hanoi Train Station




Took the night train to Hue

----------


## katie23

Some scenes from the train ride


Dong Hoi station




Dong Ha station

----------


## katie23

Arrival in Hue train station


Hue train station


Taxi to city center


Late breakfast

----------


## David48atTD

> @toot - thanks for the reposts and @loopy dahlink - thanks for translating my girly speak. 
> 
> It was a weekend and the vendors were out and about, selling stuff to kids and/or tourists in the vicinity of Hoan Kiem Lake
> 
> 
> 
> This guy from Buffalo Hostel was giving a walking tour to other tourists/ backpackers
> 
> 
> ...


It was a weekend ...

----------


## David48atTD

> Hanoi Train Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the night train to Hue


Hanoi Train Station

----------


## David48atTD

> Some scenes from the train ride
> 
> 
> Dong Hoi station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dong Ha station


Some scenes from the train ride

----------


## David48atTD

> Arrival in Hue train station
> 
> 
> Hue train station
> 
> 
> Taxi to city center
> 
> 
> Late breakfast



Nice one Miss Katie, I've never been to Vietnam

----------


## katie23

^thanks David48 for the reposts. Maybe you can visit Vietnam when your boys are a bit older.  :Smile: 


Took a stroll around Hue




Perfume River - lots of boat tours available


Rush hour traffic




View from hotel balcony


Huda and Saigon beers


Thanks to whomever will repost. More pics later...

----------


## NamPikToot

> ^thanks David48 for the reposts. Maybe you can visit Vietnam when your boys are a bit older. 
> 
> 
> Took a stroll around Hue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfume River - lots of boat tours available
> ...



Here you go

----------


## OhOh

Hanoi is a city all should visit. Thanks for the photos.

----------


## Switch

Thank you Katie for another excellent travel/pic thread, and to all the friendly collaborators for putting the pics up.

----------


## Norton

50 plus years ago I traveled extensively in Vietnam in the area of Hue. In many ways things have changed but mostly, nothing much has.

In spite of the huge devastation they suffered, the people of Vietnam have done themselves proud over the last 50 years.

Never made it to Hanoi during my travels but it is something I intend to do,

Thanks for your usual fine travel thread Katie.

----------


## katie23

Thanks for all the nice comments and greens.

@Norton - you & Davis were in Vietnam during the same period as my parents were, during the late 60s to early 70s. My dear departed  dad had lots of black & white pics from that era - which reminds me that I should go through his stuff, look for those pics, scan them and save them on a drive.

----------


## katie23

More pics of Hue

Passed by a side street and chanced upon this small market.  Many women with pointy hats.





Brooms anyone? 


This woman served Bun Chay breakfast

----------


## katie23

Barbecued pork ribs - with lemon grass bits


Locals going about on their day


Check out the price of a Sushi buffet, 1 USD ~ 22,000 VND


Rotunda with Viettel Tower in the distance


I liked the vibe in Hue - more relaxed and provincial than Hanoi or Saigon. It was certainly not as chaotic to cross its streets!  :Very Happy:

----------


## katie23

Crossed the bridge to visit the Imperial City/ Citadel. Some scenes along the way.

Floating Lotus Restaurant and some boats


Time for a photo op


This rickshaw guy was coming towards me to offer a ride


Another Park - beautiful and peaceful

----------


## katie23

Year of the Pig




A building with Uncle Ho


Time for a cold drink

----------


## katie23

Some pics of the Imperial City, entrance fee = 150,000 VND






Chanced upon this couple having their pre-wedding photo shoot


The Imperial City is among the must-see things in Hue. It was certainly beautiful and impressive. However, since I've been to several palaces/ temple complexes in Asia, there was this same-same feeling.  (Oh no, am I becoming too jaded?!)

----------


## katie23

More Imperial City pics


Lady selling cold drinks/ snacks outside the walls


Lady in Ao Dai/Yai the traditional costume

----------


## katie23

When in Hue, eat Bun Bo Hue.




Bun Bo Hue is a noodle dish with pork, beef and congealed pig's blood, with a side dish of banana heart and bean sprouts. The soup is flavored with lemon grass. It's a specialty of Hue and my mom introduced me to it several years ago, during my first visit to Vietnam. Yum!

----------


## katie23

More food pics

Bun Thit Nuong - dry rice noodles with grilled pork and spring rolls


Pork sausages to roll up with rice paper and vegs


Salad and spring rolls


Stir fried beef with rice & vegs


Beers


Bon Appetit!  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Some night scenes








Thanks to anyone who will repost...

----------


## David48atTD

> More pics of Hue
> 
> Passed by a side street and chanced upon this small market.  Many women with pointy hats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooms anyone? 
> ...


More pics of Hue

----------


## David48atTD

> Barbecued pork ribs - with lemon grass bits
> 
> 
> Locals going about on their day
> 
> 
> Check out the price of a Sushi buffet, 1 USD ~ 22,000 VND
> 
> 
> ...


I liked the vibe in Hue

----------


## David48atTD

> Crossed the bridge to visit the Imperial City/ Citadel. Some scenes along the way.
> 
> Floating Lotus Restaurant and some boats
> 
> 
> Time for a photo op
> 
> 
> This rickshaw guy was coming towards me to offer a ride
> ...


Crossed the bridge to visit the Imperial City/ Citadel. Some scenes along the way.

----------


## David48atTD

> Year of the Pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A building with Uncle Ho
> 
> 
> Time for a cold drink


Year of the Pig

----------


## David48atTD

> Some pics of the Imperial City, entrance fee = 150,000 VND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanced upon this couple having their pre-wedding photo shoot
> 
> ...


Some pics of the Imperial City

----------


## David48atTD

> More Imperial City pics
> 
> 
> Lady selling cold drinks/ snacks outside the walls
> 
> 
> Lady in Ao Dai/Yai the traditional costume


More Imperial City pics

----------


## David48atTD

> When in Hue, eat Bun Bo Hue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bun Bo Hue is a noodle dish with pork, beef and congealed pig's blood, with a side dish of banana heart and bean sprouts. The soup is flavored with lemon grass. It's a speciality of Hue and my mom introduced me to it several years ago, during my first visit to Vietnam. Yum!


When in Hue, eat Bun Bo Hue

----------


## David48atTD

> More food pics
> 
> Bun Thit Nuong - dry rice noodles with grilled pork and spring rolls
> 
> 
> Pork sausages to roll up with rice paper and vegs
> 
> 
> Salad and spring rolls
> ...


More food pics

----------


## David48atTD

> Some night scenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to anyone who will repost...


 You're welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Hue looks great.

Nice pictures, Katie.

----------


## VocalNeal

Only pictures of Saigon Green?

I'm a Saigon Red man myslf

----------


## katie23

@Betty - Hue was nice, yes, quiet and peaceful during the day. The vicinity where my hotel was located turned into a party town at night - which wasn't too bad.

@vocal neal - I haven't seen a Saigon Red - it exists? I've only seen the greens. So far, I've had Hanoi, Huda, Huda Ice, and Saigon green beers.

----------


## katie23

Sunrise in Hue - body clock woke me up and I was able to catch the sunrise.


Took the train from Hue to Danang, ~3H ride




Incoming train!


Hello to y'all  :Wink: 

^btw, I'm wearing capri pants - saw the talk about that in another thread.  :Very Happy:

----------


## katie23

Some scenes from the train ride

----------


## katie23

Arrival in Danang Station




There was an old steam train on display 


Motorbikes to be transported by train(?)

----------


## katie23

Food pics again






Huda Ice beer

----------


## katie23

Beach time late afternoon. Coast was chock full of people

----------


## katie23

Sunset pics

----------


## katie23

Beach side at night








Danang beach had a very commercial feel about it. Seeing it lit up at night made me think it was like a Las Vegas by the beach. Lots of 4 or 5 star hotels on the beach front. I guess I like my beaches to be more primitive, more nature stuff. Maybe like Anawangin Cove, but with small a/c rooms or resorts. There were also lots of tourists - whites, Chinese, Koreans. But then, to each his/her own.  :Smile: 

Thanks to anyone who will repost.

----------


## David48atTD

> Sunrise in Hue - body clock woke me up and I was able to catch the sunrise.
> 
> 
> Took the train from Hue to Danang, ~3H ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoming train!
> ...


Sunrise in Hue

----------


## David48atTD

> Some scenes from the train ride


Some scenes from the train ride

----------


## David48atTD

> Arrival in Danang Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was an old steam train on display 
> 
> 
> Motorbikes to be transported by train(?)


Arrival in Danang Station

----------


## David48atTD

> Food pics again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huda Ice beer


Food pics again

----------


## David48atTD

> Beach time late afternoon. Coast was chock full of people


Beach time late afternoon.

----------


## David48atTD

> Sunset pics


Sunset pics

----------


## David48atTD

> Beach side at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beach side at night

----------


## katie23

^thanks David 48 for the reposts  :Smile: 

From Danang, we went to Hoi An for a few hours of strolling around. It's a quaint old town with yellow houses, UNESCO preserved site. I'm sure many of you guys have been there, so I won't say much.





Japanese Bridge... Lots of tourists that day





^I called this girl Instagram GF. She got her BF to take 100s of pics of her on this bridge, in different poses. I have lots of younger friends/ acquaintances (millenials) who are Instagram addicts.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bettyboo

.....




> ^thanks David 48 for the reposts 
> 
> From Danang, we went to Hoi An for a few hours of strolling around. It's a quaint old town with yellow houses, UNESCO preserved site. I'm sure many of you guys have been there, so I won't say much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Bridge... Lots of tourists that day
> ...

----------


## Bettyboo

Did you enjoy the trip, Katie?

How was the train ride to Danang, pretty?

Did you enjoy Hoi An?

Some lovely food pictures, I would show my wife but if I did she may want to come with me next time I visit Vietnam...  :Smile: 

Danang beech is nothing at all compared to the Philippines, but it's a very nice Southend-on-Sea-esque beech, so good for the Whiteys like me. Danang is quite small, easy to get around, clean, good food, nice and clearly demarcated areas, so just an easy place to spend time. &, the free wifi is city-wide.

----------


## katie23

@betty - yes, I enjoyed the trip. I did a North to South journey of Vietnam and it was quite interesting. It wasn't a long trip, but enough to give a glimpse of the main cities. I'd have liked to spend more time and visit more cities, but a girl like me has to get back to work.

The trip to Hoi An was nice. It was pleasant to just stroll around, take pics and watch people. However, it was very hot (36 degrees?) and after ~2H we had to sit down for a cool drink.

The train ride from Hue to Danang is indeed pretty; lots of beautiful scenery. It was just ~3H, so a pleasant enough ride. I reckon it's better than getting a bus (even a VIP bus) because the train goes through a more scenic route. We booked the soft seats and there was enough width/space and leg room. There are hard seats on the train, which were mostly occupied by locals.

I think your wife would enjoy Hue and Danang.  :Wink: 

As for the overnight train from Hanoi to Hue, it was a bit tough, because although there were no smoking signs, the next cabin had older male locals who were noisy and smoked. I had a congested nose that night, but I could still smell a little of the smoke and it gave me a headache. As for the size of the bunks, they're regular Asian sized bunks, so would not be a problem for me or your wife, but would prolly be a bit cramped for large white mammals.  :Smile: 

As for Danang Beach, it was too commercial for my tastes, as I've said before. But the sand was nice, and I would understand that it would cater to people who like mod cons during a beach holiday. Perhaps in 10 years if/when I've outgrown my backpacking days, then maybe I'll like the Danang beach atmosphere too.

----------


## NamPikToot

> @betty - yes, I enjoyed the trip. I did a North to South journey of Vietnam .


Katie, 

Seems you had a great time. I too love Vietnam, the fact its long and narrow means its easy to work out what to do. 

If you fancy a laugh (and you've not seen it)  google a search on Top Gear Vietnam Special, it a car programme but very tongue in cheek and it follows the three presenters who each buy a second hand motorcycle and have to travel from Saigon to Hanoi on them.

It would be great if you could give a bit more detail on itinerary and costs etc.

----------


## katie23

More pics of Hoi An

Chanced upon another couple on a photo shoot


Group of Italian tourists 


Happy fruit vendor


Time for a drink


Hello from Hoi An!  :Wink:

----------


## David48atTD

> More pics of Hoi An
> 
> Chanced upon another couple on a photo shoot
> 
> 
> Group of Italian tourists 
> 
> 
> Happy fruit vendor
> ...


More pics of Hoi An

----------


## David48atTD

> Hello from Hoi An!


Lookin' good Miss Katie   :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

Seconded. Those legs are coming on with all the walking...keep it up  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

After a few hours in Hoi An, we proceeded to the Marble Mountains, which was ~7 km from Danang beach (same direction as Hoi An). There are 5 marble mountains, representing each of the 5 elements: air, water, fire, earth, metal. We visited the highest mountain which was the water mountain.

Outside the mountain/temple complex, there are lots of stores selling marble artifacts and statues. Some of the sellers were quite pushy (and a bit irritating at that).





Two of the other marble mountains


Saw this Korean girl and her BFF taking each other's pics. I remembered what Takeovers said before, that Korean girls always travel in pairs so that they can take photos of each other.  :Very Happy:

----------


## David48atTD

> After a few hours in Hoi An, we proceeded to the Marble Mountains, which was ~7 km from Danang beach (same direction as Hoi An). There are 5 marble mountains, representing each of the 5 elements: air, water, fire, earth, metal. We visited the highest mountain which was the water mountain.
> 
> Outside the mountain/temple complex, there are lots of stores selling marble artifacts and statues. Some of the sellers were quite pushy (and a bit irritating at that).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the other marble mountains
> ...


After a few hours in Hoi An, we proceeded to the Marble Mountains

----------


## katie23

More of the Marble Mountains




One of the caves 


Inside one of the caves

----------


## NamPikToot

> More of the Marble Mountains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the caves 
> 
> 
> Inside one of the caves


.....

----------


## katie23

@david 48 - thanks for the reposts and your kind compliments.  :Smile: 

@toot - The itinerary was Hanoi, 2.5 days then o/n train to Hue, 2 days in Hue, 2.5 days in Danang, 2 days in Saigon. There are 0.5 days because those would be travelling days.

As for cost, I'm not a posh traveller, so my choice of hotels prolly wouldn't be the choice of most peeps on there. Having said that, the hotels ranged from 20-40 USD  per night. As for meals, we averaged at 300k dong per meal (for 2), or around 15 USD (for 2). My conversion factor there was 20k dong = 1 USD. We didn't eat at posh restos and mostly ate local food.

----------


## NamPikToot

> As for cost, I'm not a posh traveller, so my choice of hotels prolly wouldn't be the choice of most peeps on there. Having said that, the hotels ranged from 15-20 USD  per night. As for meals, we averaged at 300k dong per meal (for 2), or around 15 USD (for 2). My conversion factor there was 20k dong = 1 USD. We didn't eat at posh restos and mostly ate local food.


Thanks Katie, we're not all Dillionaires on here. I usually don't travel first class and stay at top end hotels and I am happy eating local - for me its about getting a feel for the place and you don't really get that stuck in 5 stars on the beach. Great thread and thanks for the effort.

----------


## katie23

More food pics

Fried rice with seafood


Spring rolls with pork & cabbage


Another meal

^fried rice, stir fried beef with bell pepper, veg salad & complementary soup

Bun Thit (pork + broth with rice noodles), 50k dong


Another meal

----------


## NamPikToot

> More food pics
> 
> Fried rice with seafood
> 
> 
> Spring rolls with pork & cabbage
> 
> 
> Another meal
> ...


.....

----------


## katie23

Another meal

Bun Cha - this was what Barack Obama and Anthony Bourdain ate during that famous interview in Hanoi. It was delish!



Bun Cha ingredients all mixed up


Shrimp spring rolls




North and South beers  :Smile:  


Thanks for the reposts!  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> Another meal
> 
> Bun Cha - this was what Barack Obama and Anthony Bourdain ate during that famous interview in Hanoi. It was delish!
> 
> 
> 
> Bun Cha ingredients all mixed up
> 
> 
> ...


.....

----------


## OhOh

> I had a congested nose that night, but I could still smell a little of the smoke and it gave me a headache


Maybe a public carriage is not for you, possibly your own carriage could be coupled onto the train next time.

----------


## Looper

Those caves look worth exploring.

Top photos Miss Katie!

And what classically curved and sculpted calves you have  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^my calves thank you, loopy dahlink!  :Very Happy: 

Saigon pics. Was my 4th time here (but was 1st time for my friend), so it was interesting to see the changes.

Hindu temple near the hotel

----------


## katie23

Went to Ben Thanh Central Market & surrounds






Office workers on lunch break

----------


## Bettyboo

.....



> ^my calves thank you, loopy dahlink! 
> 
> Saigon pics. Was my 4th time here (but was 1st time for my friend), so it was interesting to see the changes.
> 
> Hindu temple near the hotel

----------


## Bettyboo

.....




> Went to Ben Thanh Central Market & surrounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office workers on lunch break

----------


## katie23

Lots of construction on Le Loi Square. The statue of Le Loi (former King) was covered by tarps



In 2005, that tall conical building (Saigon Centre) wasn't there yet. Now it has several companion skyscrapers


I've read somewhere that this is construction for a skytrain


I figured you guys would like this  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Lots of construction around Rex Hotel


Paid my respects to Uncle Ho

In 2005, the statue of Uncle Ho was seated. They've changed it to a standing statue in recent years. 

Opera House remains the same


Notre Dame Cathedral under renovation


Thanks for anyone who will repost...

----------


## Bettyboo

.....




> Lots of construction on Le Loi Square. The statue of Le Loi (former King) was covered by tarps
> 
> 
> 
> In 2005, that tall conical building (Saigon Centre) wasn't there yet. Now it has several companion skyscrapers
> 
> 
> I've read somewhere that this is construction for a skytrain
> 
> ...

----------


## Bettyboo

.....




> Lots of construction around Rex Hotel
> 
> 
> Paid my respects to Uncle Ho
> 
> In 2005, the statue of Uncle Ho was seated. They've changed it to a standing statue in recent years. 
> 
> Opera House remains the same
> 
> ...

----------


## OhOh

> Opera House remains the same


What was playing, did you go?

----------


## NamPikToot

Its been 8 years since my last visits and the pace of change looks frenetic, by the time i go next i'll hardly recognise some of the places. 

Katie, did you get to visit some of your family?

----------


## Looper

Champion photos Miss Katie!




> In 2005, that tall conical building (Saigon Centre) wasn't there yet. Now it has several companion skyscrapers


That is where I surreptitiously whipped out my pork baguette and made a mess on the floor last year. That was the highest view in Saigon at the time.

I also trekked down to Landmark81 which is the 14th tallest building in the world.

I tried to sneak up for a look at the view but it was not finished in November last year but might be open now.




> I figured you guys would like this


I wish I had got a selfie there as I am of the same vintage as the cafe!

----------


## katie23

For 2005 & 2014 Saigon pics, refer to one of my earlier threads
https://teakdoor.com/vietnam-nepal-an...er-2005-a.html (Saigon, Vietnam nine years after (2005 & 2014))

HSBC building in front of the cathedral


Some Koreans tourists. Loads of them in Danang & Saigon



Saw this group having their photo taken at the Central Post Office


McDonald's wasn't near the Post Office 5 years ago

----------


## katie23

@ohoh - didn't know what was playing at the opera house, we just strolled past it

@toot - yes, I visited my relatives for a bit. Was nice to see them again

@loopy dahlink - are you able to do the stuff that is stated in that shop? Heh.  :Very Happy:

----------


## David48atTD

> For 2005 & 2014 Saigon pics, refer to one of my earlier threads
> https://teakdoor.com/vietnam-nepal-an...er-2005-a.html (Saigon, Vietnam nine years after (2005 & 2014))
> 
> HSBC building in front of the cathedral
> 
> 
> Some Koreans tourists. Loads of them in Danang & Saigon
> 
> 
> ...



Some Koreans tourists. Loads of them in Danang & Saigon

----------


## katie23

Loads of ppl inside the post office




More Instagram girlfriends  :Very Happy:

----------


## NamPikToot

> Loads of ppl inside the post office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Instagram girlfriends


.....

----------


## katie23

Grab motorbikes & Grab food delivery present here too. Didn't see them 5 years ago


Independence Palace 2019 edition


An official-looking building


Large fig tree

----------


## NamPikToot

> Grab motorbikes & Grab food delivery present here too. Didn't see them 5 years ago
> 
> 
> Independence Palace 2019 edition
> 
> 
> An official-looking building
> 
> 
> Large fig tree


.....

----------


## katie23

Late lunch at Street Food Market

----------


## katie23

More food pics



^com suon = broken rice & porkchop


^Bo Kho - beef stew noodle soup


Cheers!  :Smile: 

Thanks to those who have/will repost.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> Late lunch at Street Food Market


Late lunch at Street Food Market

----------


## David48atTD

> More food pics
> 
> 
> 
> ^com suon = broken rice & porkchop
> 
> 
> ^Bo Kho - beef stew noodle soup
> 
> ...


More food pics

----------


## Norton

> Thanks to those who have/will repost.


Some same post a couple times.  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

^^That beef stew noodle soup looks tops. Is that the same as beef pho?

The pork and spring rolls look epic too.

 :goldcup: 




> @loopy dahlink - are you able to do the stuff that is stated in that shop? Heh.


I have magic cheesy beans Miss Katie which give the eater's winkie Marvel/DC-comic super-powers.

These beanz come with a government health warning - for any females in the vicinity...  :ssssh:

----------


## katie23

@loopy dahlink - good to know that you've got special powers, perhaps like Ironman? Heh.  :Very Happy: 

Re: the beef stew (Bo kho), the soup/broth and beef parts are different from those used in beef pho. I tried not to duplicate my orders of noodle dishes, since I wanted to try them all. If you have Viet restos in your vicinity, try the Bo kho and Bun Bo Hue (pronounced as Hwey, similar to Huawei).

----------


## katie23

Went for a short visit to my relatives. Pics of the 'hood, 2019 edition

Rotunda remained the same


Good to know that this herbal medicine shop is still there


Local beer garden

----------


## NamPikToot

> Went for a short visit to my relatives. Pics of the 'hood, 2019 edition
> 
> Rotunda remained the same
> 
> 
> Good to know that this herbal medicine shop is still there
> 
> 
> Local beer garden


Yeah more..... :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Paid my respects at the local temple




Snail vendor


He's got the crabs  :Very Happy:

----------


## katie23

The neighborhood multinationals were still there







But local noodle shops can't be beat price wise

----------


## katie23

More food pics

Bun Bo Xao = noodles with stir fried beef


That was 40k dong @ Ben Thanh market


Hotel breakfast. Yes, it's a lot but I need the energy, being a tourist is tiring.  :Wink:

----------


## NamPikToot

> Paid my respects at the local temple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snail vendor
> 
> 
> He's got the crabs



.....

----------


## NamPikToot

> The neighborhood multinationals were still there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But local noodle shops can't be beat price wise


Ooops out of order - sorry Katie

----------


## NamPikToot

> More food pics
> 
> Bun Bo Xao = noodles with stir fried beef
> 
> 
> That was 40k dong @ Ben Thanh market
> 
> 
> Hotel breakfast. Yes, it's a lot but I need the energy, being a tourist is tiring.


.....

----------


## katie23

Trung Nguyen coffee - was finishing my dong  :Very Happy:  Also had a/c and free WiFi 



Hope you enjoyed the show. Cam on! (Viet for Thank You) 


Thanks to all who will reposted/ have reposted. Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

God i'm craving some noodle soup...pot noodle just ain't going to cut it  :Sad:

----------


## NamPikToot

> Trung Nguyen coffee - was finishing my dong  Also had a/c and free WiFi 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the show. Cam on! (Viet for Thank You) 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who will reposted/ have reposted. Cheers!


.....

----------


## Bettyboo

That's the MacD on Rama 2...

Some lovely food pictures; I'd better make sure the wife doesn't see this thread.

----------


## OhOh

> I'd better make sure the wife doesn't see this thread.


K'23 has certainly shown that Vietnam should be visited and enjoyed

----------


## OhOh

> I'd better make sure the wife doesn't see this thread.


K'23 has certainly shown that Vietnam should be visited and enjoyed.

A photo I purchased from a Hanoi shop:

----------


## Looper

^Beautiful photo. Especially if it was genuine street photography. It does not look staged.

----------


## OhOh

^
We must like similar eye candy :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^that was probably an old photo (maybe until 2000s?) Nowadays, women wear the traditional costume only for work/ office or special occasions. Now when they go out, they dress like this:


^that was in Hue, by the Perfume River

Or dress like this, when in Hoi An

^she was a pretty Viet lady but I wasn't able to photograph her face, sorry...  :Sad:

----------


## NamPikToot

> ^that was probably an old photo (maybe until 2000s?) Nowadays, women wear the traditional costume only for work/ office or special occasions. Now when they go out, they dress like this:
> 
> 
> ^that was in Hue, by the Perfume River
> 
> Or dress like this, when in Hoi An
> 
> ^she was a pretty Viet lady but I wasn't able to photograph her face, sorry...


.....Nice to see no Tatts - kin hate them

----------


## katie23

Re: costs, one could travel in Vietnam on a small or large budget - it's up to you. Sometimes our meals were 140k dong (~7USD) for 2 ppl, sometimes we splurged a bit and it reached 500-600k dong (~25 to 30 USD).  Our hotels ranged from 18-40 USD, mostly 3 star hotels (one was an apartment/ Condo style).

This trip was done in 10 days and we visited 5 cities: Hanoi, Hue, Danang, Hoi An and Saigon. (Well, 11 days if counting the flight back, which was a late night flight and arrived in the morning. )  It was a bit rushed and we were travelling or changing hotels every 2 or 3 days. I'd have liked to do it for a longer time, but my friend and I had to budget our leave credits, time and $$! 

This trip was similar to my trip around Taiwan (5 cities in 11 days) and the KL-Vientiane-Thailand-Myanmar trip that I did some years before. In those trips, I set a fast pace too, and was moving every 2 or 3 days. 

In future, maybe I'll set a more leisurely pace and just visit 1 or 2 cities in a week.  I think I'm getting too old for hectic travelling (heh!) - unless one joins a tour group. But then I prefer DIY travelling than being in large tour groups. I also enjoy reading and researching about places, before making my itinerary.

There are still loads of photos (like bonus tracks or the DVD issue) but I don't want to make this thread too long. If I have time, I'll add more pics. Cheers!

Edit: to the one who asked if I visited Halong Bay, no I didn't, since it was a 3-4 hour bus ride from Hanoi and my friend and I didn't feel like doing it. Maybe next time.  I'd like to visit Saigon again soon, because I saw my aunt and she looked very frail and wasn't very mobile. The end might be near for her...

----------


## NamPikToot

Well done Katie, more is appreciated and yes you do seem to give yourself a busy time of it.

----------

